# Eagle Creek cookout



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

When : aug 3-5
Where : Eagle creek marina (Ripley OH)
who: everyone
what : camping, fishing, grilling out ect

Camping is available on site and water front for $14 per night
We'll have some kind of group cookout saturday evening
Fishing is good right at the campground with large catches of carp and small cats 
Bring a boat if you have one, launch ramp on site


----------



## CHEFSKIP (Jul 25, 2006)

Where is eagle creek? Are you inviting everyone or is this a private shindig?


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

It is open to everyone, Its in Ripley, OH (about 40 miles from you)


----------



## CHEFSKIP (Jul 25, 2006)

thats a branch into the ohio? I fish in aberdeen often! sounds great lemme know when!


----------



## skipjack11 (Apr 12, 2004)

I'll be there again this year and my friend Ron said he was looking forward to it too. Any date when the really hot weather is over with sounds good to me. Let us know what you would like us to bring. I'm sure Ron will bring his folding table again.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

1 of the best place to have an outing.. i miss this place.. 
have fun guys, i will be looking forward to the pictures..


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

Ak I talked to Dorlis wend night and she was bummed when she found out you moved back...and so was the old mule skinner..lol

Chefskip I's only around 7 miles from aberdeen... its the first road on the right once you pass the NAPA and the school leaving ripley on 52 (the now closed napa that is)


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2007)

If the date is good for me then I will be there also.


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

A little more Info for some of the new members,
This will be a camping/fishing/eating...kind of weekend
The campsites at eagle creek are waterfront with water and electric around 100 feet away, the cost is $14 a night per tent...not site....fishing right out front of your tent
If you plan to bring anything bigger than a popup please pm me as space for them is very limited
There is a shower house and a "restroom" house for your personal needs
I'll be doing some kind of cookout Saturday night (ribs, chicken, brisket ect) or maybe even a pig If we have enough people coming


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Heck John u know I will be there!Date doesn't matter to me.Do not know who I bring with me this year It is always fun.


----------



## Cordon (Apr 12, 2005)

I have never been to an OGF outing and would love to go so I am throwing out dates that I WON'T be able to attend. July 4th weekend doesn't work and neither does the weekend of July 27th (Brickyard 400 weekend) or the following weekend of August 3rd. Other than that name it and I will be there.


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

I'm out pretty much the same weekends as Cordon, except add the weekend before the 4th of July (June 30th).

I'd also vote for cooler weather too  Last year wasn't too bad, it cooled down just enough in the evening.

CW


----------



## kycreek (May 31, 2006)

After reading this board for many months I would like to meet some of you myself. I actually live straight across the river from eagle creek and launch there quite often.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Gotta make this short John...I'll give you a call in a few days to see what's going on and chat... Later Gator... DA KING !!!


----------



## macfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Hey John?
Did u make the fishing for friends outing this year? i missed due to another cookout. Ryan says he now has a driving license. unbelievable. keep me informed. all og july is bad,


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

Just an FYI. The Carp Anglers Group outing is August 24-26 if you guys can hold out that long and want to make a super shindig.

Otherwise, I hope to make it down again whenever you guys choose. I managed loads of carp the two nights I fished last year. Thanks for putting this together again John.


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

Jerry..he wanted you to tell me about his license because I owe him a rack of ribs if he got them on the first try..and no I didnt get to make it to lsm this year..I was in vegas so bring him down so I can make him some ribs...and if your bringing the camper make sure to let me know so we can make room for you
Tim, were talking about doing 2 (one in july or sept and one at the same time as CAG) funny part is I was just talking about you today...friend of mine owns almost a mile of Eagle Creek and wants someone to come up and figure out how to catch the carp in the creek...your name came up..he said bring him up..lol 
let me know how many you think will be there for the CAG outing if there will be 30 or 40 I have no problem cooking a pig (half) because I just booked one for the first week of sept for the other half


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

well i'll be dang.. i'll miss the pig big time dooooood.. 
have fun dooooods and dooddettes... make sure bigjohn have a few 6packs in him before he cooks, it'll turn out wonderfully cooked if he does..  
john, i don't think the pig will fit in tim's car if you are taking him to go pick it up doood..   
maan, i miss da creek... and its permanent campers..


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

come on over i'll pick ya up at the airport


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

Ak, surely the weather is more pleasant here than Bangkok or the UAE.

John, I haven't been to any of the CAG Ohio outings this year so I don't know what kind of attendence there has been, but I doubt it will be 30+ people. Now if word was to get out that Ak was coming people would come from all over like some kind of carping religous pilgrimage.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

hmmm.. nice thought timmydoood..  
ps.. anytime any of you guys are sick of the weather there, send it over here.. i would be glad to have those 60s or 80s anyday..


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Just keeping an eye on things....Man, been way TOO BUSY ..... I thought the older you got, the less things yo had to do... Just another lifes myths...........OH YEA !! DA KING !!!


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

So is there a date set yet ?


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

erm... should i let my buddies ski and kim know about this event?? i'm sure they would love to come..  
darryl.. you know how bigjohn is.. he don't even have the dates set yet.. 
da king.. i see your son is movin a bit closer now.. how wonderful..  
maaan.. i'm hyped about this outing, and i'm not even anywhere close to ohio..


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

ak all the years its been your job to pick the date...so pick it...lol


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Good idea Ak u pick the dates 4 us


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

well.. i'm pretty sure you know the dates i'm gonna pick.. as always, it's at the end of this month.. and what do ya know, it happens to be a long holidays weekend over here at that time.. hhmmmmm... maybe i can fly over for a campin trip.. heh heh..  
seriously though, i have no idea how the river is over there this year, since i'm not there.. makes it kinda hard to set anything..  i'll still be lookin forward to the pics regardless...


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

were in a drought...the river is clear


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

I agree-Ak should choose the date... ....Nice hearing from the carper from Thailand....yep. cwcarper is moving to Penn.State...which is just a tad closer than Arizona... ...in fact the boy and his wife just left after a short visit on their way to Johnstown ,Penn. Looking forward to this Eagle Creek outing, and I WILL call bigjohn... I promise....LOL...... DA KING !!!


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

When : aug 3-5
Where : Eagle creek marina (Ripley OH)
who: everyone
what : camping, fishing, grilling out ect

Camping is available on site and water front for $14 per night
We'll have some kind of group cookout saturday evening
Fishing is good right at the campground with large catches of carp and small cats 
Bring a boat if you have one, launch ramp on site

any other info needed ask here or pm me


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

You all didn't have to have this outing on DA KING'S birthday...but nice thought anyways...LOL.....I'll be there Friday for sure and Saturday evening for the cookout as I work Saturday morning....looking forward to this as I haven't seen alot of you guys and gals for months.....and even a year.... Thanks John for getting this going once again.... Rick  By the way, this is the big 50th birthday....


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Hope you all have a great weekend. I'll be getting ready to move to the new house that week so won't make it. Rick, hope you have a happy Birthday also.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

catking said:


> By the way, this is the big 50th birthday....


Oh geez...Da King, is just a young poke....! Look on the bright side, you could be Dale's age.  

Happy B-day in advance.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

I hear that Rodney....I heard that Dale needs a scooter now... ....OH YEA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! DA KING !!!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Rodney, you just made my list - AGAIN!  if you notice, Rick's catching me.
Rick with the new house comes an acre of groung so I'll be on my Tractor more. At 28 HP it makes a nice scooter. If not the tractor the quad is a great way to get around.


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

come on Dale you can take a few hours off..you may need the break by then


----------



## DavidWS10 (Apr 5, 2004)

Come one, come all! As in years past, this should be another great outing! I hope to see a bunch of new faces there this year, as well as see some old friends again. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Dang, got a family reunion that weekend up in Northern Ohio - I'll try and swing out if time permits but it's unlikley 

Should be able to make the CAG outting though - it's been a while since I've been to one and would like to come out and shoot the breeze. Won't be the same without Ak though.


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

Fishman said:


> Won't be the same without Ak though.


Who's going to chum the creek with mounds of corn this year?

I don't know if I will be able to make the first outing on August 3rd. There is a slim chance that some CAG members from Illinois could be coming over to fish Pine Hill in Mason. If that doesn't happen I might be able to swing it.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

tim.. bigjohn is offering his pontoons just for the chumming purposes..  
maaaan.. i can't believe i'm missing da king's big five-O b-day.. i'll be drinkin for ya from this side of the world buddy.. and i'll be sure to call on somebody's cellphone for sure..lolol.. just be sure to pick up the numbers you don't know..  maan. i'm missing it all this year.. 
just to added to my list.. the places around here (the whole country) does not sell any kind of alchohol this coming sunday and monday..


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2007)

man i got a concert on saturday night. How many people will be there on Friday night?


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Lynn and I will be there Saturday morning fish during the day stay for supper then sit and talk then leave for home after dark............Doc


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

I would love to come since its just down the road, but I'm leaving for vacation on Thursday! Maybe next year or did I see someone post something about a fall outing? Have fun and tight lines.


CW


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

may not be able to make it this year,bummer.


----------



## 87VIP (Jul 31, 2007)

Sounds like a good time. Is it an open invite?


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

87vip-bigJohns outings are always an open invite...try and make it.. I'll probably drag the wife down Saturday late afternoon...I'll be there Friday evening as well. Looking forward to it guys and gals....DA KING !!!


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

87vip come on down if you get a chance...pm me if you meed directions..or just ask here


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

Went shopping today...looks like its brisket for dinner Saturday night (I can hear a little scream coming from thailand now) I bought around 35 pounds so I hope a few of you come down a brave the heat with me...should be a good bbq dinner and as always a good time


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

took off work early so I'm outa here...have a few erans to run but i'll be there by 3 or 4...hope to see a few of you there


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

Another great outing on the Ohio river...the food, 33# of melt in your mouth brisket, corn on the cob, green beans, cole slaw, mac and cheese, fresh veggies, and every kind of chip and dip you could think of (cant you just hear that scream from thailand) the the lady who owns the place comes down and tells me I have a long distance phone call...so I go up to her place and guess who...its AK just wishing he was with us and said to tell everyone hello.
The weather was hot but the rain passed us buy (not sure how, Doc and Lynn were fishing 4 miles away right before dinner and it rained on them for an hour) but once again we got lucky
If you have never been to an outing do yourself a favor and go, the food was good, the talking with friends was even better...but this year the fishing kinda stunk...two out of three aint bad


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

We had a great time, wonderful seeing everybody again, food was great as it always is and John always does a great job with the Brisket, just melts in your mouth.

Fishing was pretty poor, only managed a 14 inch Flathead we drifted and anchored down, lots of tubers, jetski's barges and crusiers on the river, we were down below Ripley when the rain hit us and it poured for a solid hour, wind was blowing and pushing the rain in under the Bimini so we had to stand during that time, couldn't believe it when we got back to the campgrounds that the ground was still dry as John said that all they got was a sprinkle, thanks again everybody........Doc and Lynn


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

Sorry I didn't make it guys. I decided to stay around home this weekend, and explore the local streams and LMR. All that time in the heat and water has me laid up at home sick today. I hope to make it down for the carp outing on the 24th to the 26th.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

wished i coulda talked alot longer, but my grandpa is more important than anything this weekend, i hope you all understand..
i knew it would be a great outong.. and yes, i would love to eat those brisket too myself..


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

Just a reminder that the Carp Anglers Group is having the southwest Ohio fish-in at Eagle Creek this weekend. All are welcome to join or stop by to BS.

http://www.carpanglersgroup.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=23857&st=0


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

This event is still on, but unfortunately I won't be able to make. A last minute change in plans is taking me down to North Carolina to witness how the paylakers fish for carp first hand.


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

thats a bummer Tim was looking foward to seeing you again...i'll catch ya at the next one


----------

